# Various Hauls of Late March!



## ElvenEyes (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been so busy I have not had time to post pics and have even less time to figure out colours, as they are all put away, but if something interests you I can probably figure it out, so let me know!

  	So...I've got a few things to add to my collection that seemed worthy!





























  	And hubby bought me this for our 19th anniversary!


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! I love your hauls! all those lippies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the last bag is beautiful!
  	I'd love to be able to purchase UD here... especially he Naked palette
  	Have fun!


----------



## geeko (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice haul.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 26, 2011)

love what you got deb! especially the dior addicts and mac sheen supremes!! they look so yummy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i wanted to take a photo of my colours bt this weekend has been so exhausting. sunday is going to be another long day of errands unfortunately..


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 26, 2011)

Yayyy, I saw my disco lips!!!  K, you've got to name all the lippies you got for me, and name your fave formulas and colours!!!  Project for you with love from me! lol


----------



## TheClara (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely haul! I specailly like all the lovely lipsticks (I'm obsessed with lipsticks...) and the pretty Essie polishes.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 26, 2011)

Me too! I realized that when I try a new MU line the first thing I go for is lipsticks/glosses and then blush. Eyes always come last for some odd reason!


----------



## Nicoleabouttown (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice.  Must say that I especially love the bags!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Mar 27, 2011)

what are the revlon colors in the silver tubes?


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 28, 2011)

You've gotten some fabulous things there! Love the bag your husband bought for you


----------



## Alicesandra (Mar 28, 2011)

I love the first coach purse! I'm thinking of picking that up myself, I seen it in the store the other day and decided I wanted to pick it up for a spring/summer purse.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 29, 2011)

Epic Haul! Love the Coach stuff!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW! What a epic haul!!! Glad that you got the Naked palette! You will love it!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow!!!

  	is there any way you can make swatches of Dior lipsticks?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

Debi your goodies for last month are all so beautiful! i am so pleased that you are getting into so many different brands! and your coach goodies are stunning!!! and i saw the bangles with your new bag! sneaky!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 19, 2011)

omg!  amazing.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 21, 2011)

hi debs, can u tell me the essie colours you got? i wanna try some pastel nail colours bt am not sure what to get..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 21, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> hi debs, can u tell me the essie colours you got? i wanna try some pastel nail colours bt am not sure what to get..


  	The Essie is already gone!  I tried 3 different colours and they all are streaky, so divided them up and sent them off to various young nieces for them to play with.  Sorry I don't have the names of them!  I really don't recommend them, though some people like Essie.  I much prefer Zoya and Opi. Zoya has amazing colours, plenty of pastels to choose from, and my luck has been perfect ordering them online just by the look and the descriptions on their website.


----------

